# App Issue?



## Cooking Goddess

Help! For the past several days when I open the app on my phone or tablet (both Samsung devices), I get a box in the center of the screen telling me rudely that "Unfortunately, Discuss Cooking has stopped". 

I did the "clear cache" on my tablet, and "clear cache, uninstall, reinstall" on my phone. Neither worked. Is this unique to me? Or is anyone else having problems? Also, any other hints or suggestions as how to make it work on the mobiles would be appreciated.

At least my laptop is playing nice with DC, so no luck in you guys getting rid of me.


----------



## buckytom

Sorry 'bout that.

1. Power your devices off, 

2. Wait 30 minutes

3. Power devices back on, and log into bank account.

4. Send Bucky money.

... you should be good to go...

If not, repeat steps 1 thru 4, then just try 4 a few more times.


----------



## Andy M.

Have you installed any operating system updates recently?


----------



## buckytom

Or tried step 4 again?


----------



## dragnlaw

Worked in a store once where customers often paid by check, when asked the exact spelling I would spell out my name. Ohhh shuckyy darns - it never worked but got quite a few good laughs!

sorry CG - we're not helping you much are we....


----------



## buckytom

B
u
c
k
y...


----------



## dragnlaw

no no... bucky, yuh got that all wrong...   first she has to appease the dragn...

d
r
a
g
n 

please note that there is no 'o' between the g and the n


----------



## buckytom

Missing an O like Tronto.

Or, Oregun. (They didn't go anywhere. It's not Or-uh-gone.)


----------



## dragnlaw

Arghh...  yuh got me, TONTO!

or is that Tnto or tont???  hmmm


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> Have you installed any operating system updates recently?


It's done automagically. I could have Himself look over everything, but he's been puttering in the basement today. The thing is, the two devices don't update at the same time. Why they would be in sync now is beyond me.

Thanks for the hint, *Andy*. It's nice to see that someone actually wants to help.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

buckytom said:


> B
> u
> c
> k
> y...



And here I thought you spelled your name
T
r
o
u
b
l
e.

As in "oh-oh, here comes Trouble!"


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> It's done automagically. I could have Himself look over everything, but he's been puttering in the basement today. The thing is, the two devices don't update at the same time. Why they would be in sync now is beyond me.
> 
> Thanks for the hint, *Andy*. It's nice to see that someone actually wants to help.



Just for comparison purposes  I have a MacBook and an iPhone and haven't had any problems at all. :


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oh Ha Ha, *Andy*. Now I have to take your halo back...


You can be happy with your Mac and iPad/iPhone. I'll happily stay with the 'droids. Each OS has its pluses and minuses. One big plus for me is that I don't have to go to an Apple store to have my device serviced. I just pour a cup of coffee and hand my device off to my personal genius.


----------



## GotGarlic

Just for grins and giggles, I'm having the same problem on my tablet and phone. It was working fine one day and closing itself down the next. Have done the same troubleshooting steps as CG. Hope someone can fix the issue.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*GG*, I bet our DHs are in cahoots, figuring it will keep us off of DC. Unfortunately, if I'm using the laptop, I tend to linger on DC, on Facebook, fall into more rabbit holes...*sigh*


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...I just pour a cup of coffee and hand my device off to my personal genius.



I don't have one of those. . .


----------



## Josie1945

buckytom said:


> Sorry 'bout that.
> 
> 1. Power your devices off,
> 
> 2. Wait 30 minutes
> 
> 3. Power devices back on, and log into bank account.
> 
> 4. Send Bucky money.
> 
> ... you should be good to go...
> 
> If not, repeat steps 1 thru 4, then just try 4 a few more times.



Good One Bucky


----------



## dragnlaw

OMGosh... thanks bucky!  It worked but I think $1,000 per is a bit steep.  Couldn't we work out a deal?  I mean after all, I've paid you 4 times now.


----------



## buckytom

A thousand bucks?
I see my wife has been negotiating terms.

I'm good with 3 attaboys, and a smile.


----------



## dragnlaw

Welll, I'll subtract the smile as it cost me to cancel those checks! 

Your wife's good. Is she for hire? I need someone to negotiate for me.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Ahem...back ON topic. It appears that all things are OK again. Checked late this afternoon and the app opened up like old times. Whoever did whatever to get things working, thank you.


----------



## Just Cooking

Interesting (and funny) thread... 

Twice yesterday, when clicking on a post in DC, a window popped up saying I had no connection .. I know I did as, I immediately clicked on another bookmark and it went smoothly to the site.. hmmmm

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

Me too.
I believe that the Supreme Exhalted Head Master of all the Chefs got a bad case of the hiccups and we all suffered along with him/her as the case may be.


----------



## buckytom

You're welcome.

That'll be 2 buttons, a frog, lint, a hairpin, and 14 cents.


----------



## GotGarlic

Thanks, tech peeps! [emoji813]


----------



## taxlady

Glad to read it's working again for you guys. I was going to check if it was working for me. Then I noticed that I was reading this thread on my tablet.  D'oh!


----------

